# Press Conference for Curry----(were keeping antonio btw)



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/currypressconf_051004.html

by Tony Ciuffo

Charleston, SC, October 4, 2005 – Following are quotes from Knicks President, Basketball Operations Isiah Thomas and Head Coach Larry Brown from the team’s training camp at the College of Charleston, as they discussed a trade that brings Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis to the Knicks.

Isiah Thomas announcing the trade to the media:
“I’d like to announce that the trade of Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis for Tim Thomas and Michael Sweetney has been completed. We’re very excited to have Eddy and also Antonio. You never have enough big people.

“He’s (Eddy) one of the most talented, young, gifted, big men in the league. Those kinds of guys don’t come around often. To have gotten a guy such as this is very exciting. Every 15 to 20 years a guy comes along with this size and his type of agility and skills."

Q: The Chicago Bulls were not going to allow Eddy to play because of a possible heart condition, how has this possible issue been resolved for the Knicks?
Isiah Thomas: “We’ve followed this for a while. The research that we’ve done from afar led us to the point where we felt we could make a trade for him. I have a lot of confidence in our medical staff. Staying in close contact with our medical staff, led us to the point where we felt confident enough to make this trade. We'll know more tomorrow after he's taken some tests.”

Q: Will you ask Eddy Curry to take a DNA test?
Isiah Thomas: “We will not ask him to take a DNA test. It’s against the law in New York to require someone to take a test such as that.”

Q: When do you expect Eddy and Antonio in camp?
Isiah Thomas: “Hopefully they’ll both be here by tomorrow evening.”

Q: Talk about your evaluation of Antonio Davis.
Larry Brown: “I coached Antonio in Indiana. He’s a great guy, he can play more than one position and he’s a true professional. We’re hopeful he’ll be a big part of this.”

Q: What do you think is holding Eddy back from being great in this league?
Larry Brown: “He’s a 22-year-old young big kid that just takes a little longer. He made a tremendous jump last year and only played about 20 minutes a game. The guys on Detroit when we played against him said he was as hard to guard in the post as anyone. We lost two good players, two great guys, but kids like this don’t often come along.”


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

''I don't know where those reports came from, but we intend to keep him,'' Thomas said. ''I've already had positive talks with him. His skill, knowledge and leadership would be valuable to us. And I don't think he wants to walk away from all that money.''




http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-isiah05.html


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/28977.htm



> The deal, which was OK'd last night by the league office, has the Knicks giving up Tim Thomas, Michael Sweetney for Curry and Antonio Davis. The Knicks on Monday night debated buying out Davis, who played for Brown when he coached the Pacers, with the Bulls planning to re-sign him. *Now the Knicks contend he is a keeper.*


-Petey


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I might fly down to Chicago to help Paxson because Bulls fans must be at his house with snipers now...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I am officially a happy camper at this point. Great trade Zeke. Keeping Antonio I think makes up for losing sweetney in different aspects. Tonio is a great leader and role model for our bigs and I am glad Zeke got to keep him. If he was leaving us via cut/sign I would not approve of this trade like I mentioned before but now I am 100 percent behind this amazing move.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I am officially a happy camper at this point. Great trade Zeke. Keeping Antonio I think makes up for losing sweetney in different aspects. Tonio is a great leader and role model for our bigs and I am glad Zeke got to keep him. If he was leaving us via cut/sign I would not approve of this trade like I mentioned before but now I am 100 percent behind this amazing move.


I agree with you 100%

But in one article it said that isiah failed in getting eddy curry in a deal last summer?
What was that deal?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I would assume Sweetney and something for Curry and Piatkowski


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Guys...

The word on the street from Chicago is the opposite regarding AD, FWIW...

Pete Meyers was just on sports radio and told everyone that it was going to be Ty & AD in the post this year.

Antonio's wife (who is local here), is telling neighbors that he'll be back quickly.

* Given AD's place in this league (PA President) and history, he will call the ball, not IT, LB, Pax, Skiles, or anyone else.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't like the fact that Antonio's wife and Zeke are on two different pages. I am really confused at this point even more than I was before.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> I don't like the fact that Antonio's wife and Zeke are on two different pages. I am really confused at this point even more than I was before.


Don't be surprise Zeke is saying we keeping AD because he does not want the league to know that he did a "wink wink" (I'm stealing your lingo Grinch) deal. The league could make an example out of Paxson if they conduct an investigation and find out that is indeed true.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

so are we keepin him or not?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> so are we keepin him or not?


Officially: "Yeah"

Unofficially/Realistically: "No"

He had to be included to make the deal work, and do you really think that they are going to publicly/officially state whether this was teh case, considering that if it was the plan all along for the Bulls to trade him and then the Knicks to waive him by agreement, especially if it's illegal? No way. We're saying over at the Bulls Boards that Pax probably sat down with AD before pulling this off and let him know that he'd be traded but would be coming back in order for him to be able to pull the deal off properly, so just to be prepared for a massive coverup from both Zeke and himself.

Besides, if either team gets "caught" you guys lose your brand-new prize in EC and the deal falls through (which the more I think about I wouldn't want to happen, I'm glad you guys got a good post player in EC and I'm glad we got 25 mill in cap space for next year).

-Z-


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

None of this makes any sense...

1. Why would you buyout AD? He's still got a little bit in him, it's not as the Knicks front court is as is all that solid. Even if you don't play him, his contract could be used later on as a valuable trade piece. Personally, from a financial level, I think it's stupid to pay the guy just to go play on another team, where he's going to get ANOTHER contract.

2. I thought there was a new rule in the CBA that prevented this crap where you trade a guy knowing beforehand the team would release him for you and you could just sign him right back. With what happened with Gary Payton last year, that should have put a stop to these kind of movements.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

LB & IS are talking Curry up big time. LB is tough, Curry is not...tough. How can a guy with such talent that only comes every 15-20 years, namely Curry, be so special to only play 20 minutes per game ? LB won't play anyone that doesn't rebound or plays defense for 20 minutes, maybe 15. Curry is lazy, how will LB react to that ? Take a wild guess !


Peace, Mike


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> Officially: "Yeah"
> 
> Besides, if either team gets "caught" you guys lose your brand-new prize in EC and the deal falls through (which the more I think about I wouldn't want to happen, I'm glad you guys got a good post player in EC and I'm glad we got 25 mill in cap space for next year).
> 
> -Z-


25 million in cap space? Where did that come from?


----------

